# Effexor



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi everyone,My doctor has changed my antidepressant from zoloft to Effexor. She says that effexor is better at treating depression and anxiety.Was curious if I can get some feedback from people who have used Effexor and how did you like it? Did it work for you?I'm hesitant about changing, but I've bought the new meds already. The other thing is I noticed a caution on the medicine about high blood pressure. I have high blood pressure, but it is controlled by meds. Not sure what to do, would like to hear good and/or bad experiences.


----------



## Lindalu (Aug 28, 2002)

Hi weener I started on Effexor XR 75mg. on 02/18/03. Feels pretty good. My blood presure is boarder line,it has not raised it much. If I were you I would just mointer your pressure, try this new med for a month and see if it feels better than what you were taking.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Thanks Lindlu for your reply. It's nice to hear that the effexor is working for you.I start the meds on Sunday, so keeping my fingers crossed. I've been on the zoloft for 8 years and I guess it's not working anymore. Time for a change.Did you have any side effects with this med?


----------



## Lindalu (Aug 28, 2002)

I'm not real sure about that, side effects.I did go threw changes because I switched meds.Are you tapering off the zoloft? Or are yougoing directly from one med to the next? Thats what I did directly from one to other. I thinkyou are going to go threw changes. 8 years onone kind of meds. I hope it goes smoothly for you.I'm still trying to find meds. that work on the D.So this week I started Hyoscyamine.375 mg 2X a day. So I feel like I am going threw changes. I can't wait to see if this new stff is going to work for me.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Lindalu, my doctor said to go off of them for a few days. I was surprised by that since I had taken zoloft for so many years. A few days doesn't seem long enough to be on a different one. I called the pharmacist about the blood pressure issue and he said that the low dosage that I'm starting on shouldn't affect my blood pressure. He says that when you get up to 200 mg a day then you might see a change.


----------

